# [H] Blood Angels, Black Templars [W] £££



## Lug-Nut (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello there im currently selling a large quantity of blood angels (in fact a whole army) and black templars.
so heres whats up, theres some good news and some bad news. Good news the army is readily made and painted to a table- top standard and in some cases the special charicters are painted very well. Some of the miniatures have won painting awards at my local GW including Best Single Mini, Best 40K mini, and Best Unit! the bad news: theres alot here and i want to get rid of all of them this means that the postage is gunna cost im afraid. 
Ok so whats available:
2 terminator Chaplins (one in black templar colours and winner of the best mini award)
1 Gabriel Seth (painted to TT standard)
1 Jump Pack Chaplin (winner of best single mini)
5 man Terminator squad (blood angel colours TT standard)
5 man Terminator squad (black templar colours above TT standard)
5 man Terminator squad (assault terminators in BA colours above TT standard)
3x space marine tac squads (2x BA colours, 1x BT colours,some above and some TT standard)
1x Librarian (nicely painted above TT standard)
1x BT Rhino (very nicely painted well above TT standard 
1x BA drednought (winner of best vehicle)
1x scout snipers (painted winter camo so will fit in any army and painted very well)
1x assault marines squad (BA colours, not the best painted minis unfortunatly so i will give them away for free to the person who picks up the blood angel army)
1x death company squad (the new ones with jump packs, lovely minis well painted)
1x very nicely painted Blood Angels command squad (winner of best unit at my local GW)
well thats it, so here are the terms:
1. pics are available of indiviual units and the army themselves just ask
2. units arnt usually sold individually however i am reasonable so i can make a deal
3. im really tring to get rid of all of these minis together if i can however if you just want a specific group or army (BA or BT) then a deal can be made 
4. money via cash transfer please, paypal will also be acceptable
5. i cannot ship outside the UK the cost would be fantastic unless you are willing to cover the cost
6. no prices have been set but im hoping to raise about £250-£300 for the BA army and about £80- 100 for the BT army (not including PaP) 
7. prices are negotiable
8. if a person buys either of the armies in their entirety then they will get the respective Codex absolutly free 
9. first come first serve get in quick while they are here
p.s. blimey that was a long post...........


----------



## Lug-Nut (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump, i really need these to go and as a result i will sell the whole lot for £300 ONO.
Im hoping that there will be some takers


----------

